# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Не возможно создать файл с именем только из цифр

## loysosan

Не возможно создать файл с именем состоящим только из цифр.
Например


```
touch: cannot touch `8340598345': No such file or directory
mkdir: cannot create directory `8340598345': No such file or directory
ln: creating symbolic link `232323' to `3-3-3': No such file or directory
```

При копировании с другого сервера файла с подобным именем - то же ничего не получается.

Система: centOS версия под trixbox
Ядро: 2.6.18-53.1.4.el5
selinux: отключен
fstab: 


```
LABEL=/1                /                       ext3    defaults        1 1
LABEL=/boot1          /boot                 ext3    defaults        1 2
tmpfs                     /dev/shm            tmpfs   defaults        0 0
devpts                   /dev/pts             devpts  gid=5,mode=620  0 0
sysfs                     /sys                   sysfs   defaults        0 0
proc                      /proc                  proc    defaults        0 0
LABEL=SWAP-hdc3   swap                    swap    defaults        0 0
```

Google молчит, может не там искал ))

Комрады, подскажите в чем дело, пожалуйста.

----------


## porese

Проверь права на запись в данном каталоге

----------


## Rodegast

> `8340598345'

Символ ` указывает что нужно выполнить фай. Используй нормальный кавычки и всё будет нормально.

----------

